# MTN WARRIOR Journal



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok, so here goes my attempt to keep a journal to figure out what works and what doesn't.  Could use some help from the wise ole sages here on training and nutrition.

1.  I am 39 y.o. white male, 177 lbs, 5'9" 10% BF.  I am in military and hence have been working out consistently for 20 years.  I have been lifting hard for the last 2 1/2 years, trying to get into better shape after being about 189 with 20% BF, all of it in tummy (damn beer).  I also want to look better, more BB style than big strong fat guy.  (wife likes ripped look)  I have tried almost every type of supplement (softcore) and recently started using M1T.  My nutrition looks like this

a.  40g protein shake
b.  21g protein 43 g carb bar
c.  21g protein 43 g carb bar
d.  40g protein shake (post workout)
e.  2 veggie burgers w/cheese and potatoes 34 g protein 84g carbs
f.  21g protein 43 g carb bar
There may be a veggie burger in there with fries for lunch with a salad also about 50% of the time.

Total #s are generally about 180g protein 200g carbs, 2400 calories

Workout plan looks as follows:  Mon-Fri (weekends off, maybe lite abs)

Monday
Abs in a.m.
Chest in p.m. (2 lite warm up sets)
    Barbell bench press 3 sets of 15,10,6
    Barbell decline bench 3 sets of 15,10,6
    Barbell incline shoulder 3 sets of 15,10,6
    Machine flyes 3 sets of 20,15,10

Tuesday
Calves and forearms in a.m. 5 sets of 25,20,15,10,10
Legs in p.m. (2 lite warm up sets)
    Leg extensions 3 sets 15,12,10
    Leg press 3 sets 12,10,8
    Single leg extensions, 15,12,10
    Single Leg curls 3 sets 15,12,10
    Squats 3 sets 15,15,15 (have to go lite because of previous back injury)

Wed
abs in a.m.
Biceps in p.m. (2 lite warm up sets)
     Curl bar curls 3 sets 12,10,8
     Standing alternate dbell curls 3 sets 12,10,8
     Cable curls 3 sets 12,10,8
     1 arm cable curls 3 sets 15,12,10

Thursday
Triceps in a.m. (2 lite warm up sets)
    Cable pressdowns (overhand) 3 sets 12,10,8
    2-arm overhead extension 3 sets of 10,8,6
    Lying french press (head bangers) 3 sets 10,8,8
    1-arm reverse grip pulldowns 3 sets 15,12,10

Back in p.m. (3-4 lite warm up sets because of previous back injury)
    Machine low rows 3 sets 12,10,8
    Reverse grip pulldowns 3 sets, 12,10,8
    Machine rows 3 set 12,10,8
    Shrugs (fronts) 6 sets 15,12,10,8,8,8

Friday
Abs in a.m.
Shoulders in p.m. (2-3 lite warm up sets)
    Machine shoulder presses (hate barbell presses) 3 set 15,12,10
    Lateral raises 3 sets 12,10,8
    Front Raises 3 sets of 12,10,8
    (sometimes do shrugs with shoulders instead of back)

I also generally get about 2-3 40 minute bike cardio sessions in per week at noon.

Here are some recent stats, which make some sense to me, but not also.

Before cutting phase:  189 lbs at 15% BF, so 160 LBM
After cutting phase:  174 lbs at 10%, so 156 LBM
After M1T cycle:  184 lbs at 9%, so 167 LBM
Two weeks into PCT:  180 lbs at 11%, so 160 LBM

These numbers make no sense to me.  How can I lose LBM, on top of losing fat during cutting phase.  Then how can I lose 7 lb LBM after two weeks of PCT.  I am using electronic scale usually measure myself same time every day, afternoon, before workout. I am back to where I started as far as LBM is concerned, yet I look dramatically larger, am lifting much weight and have increased size of shoulders and biceps and chest.  WTF?????


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)

Electronic bodyfat scales = shit.  Completely inaccurate.  Use the mirror, it'll be a better judge.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Before cutting phase:  189 lbs at 15% BF, so 160 LBM
> After cutting phase:  174 lbs at 10%, so 156 LBM
> After M1T cycle:  184 lbs at 9%, so 167 LBM
> Two weeks into PCT:  180 lbs at 11%, so 160 LBM
> ...


Well, I'm definitely old, but not necessarily wise .  These numbers do make sense to me.  Whenever you diet, you always will lose some muscle along with the fat.  It's a fact of life.  The trick is to minimize muscle loss.  This is the reason you should only lose a lb or two a week and no more.  Crash diets are notorious for burning up muscle, because your body is thrown into starvation mode.  It will actually try to hang onto the fat and shed lean mass instead.  No matter how careful you are however, you will still lose some muscle whenever you cut.  That's one reason competitive BBer's use gear in the cutting phase before a contest... to retain the hard earned muscle while getting shredded.

Now M1t.  EXACT same thing happens to me.  I'll gain what appears to be about 10-12 lbs of LBM using m1t, then lose almost all of it 4 weeks post cycle.  The main reason is this.  Although m1t is non-aromatizing, it still causes you to retain water (for reasons I don't claim to understand).  So much of weight gain is actually water.  Once the cycle is over and pct started, you start losing the water fast.  

Your LBM is back where you started, but you are 4% less BF.  I'm betting you are more defined, which gives the illusion of being bigger.  That's a good thing  .

Looking forward to keeping up with your journal MTN!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2004)

Did I kill this journal?


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 6, 2004)

I dont know if you did or not.


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Electronic bodyfat scales = shit.  Completely inaccurate.  Use the mirror, it'll be a better judge.



Electronic BF scales are definitely inaccurate, but supposedly fairly consistent.  So, it could be used to track progress.

How about an update, MTN???    Good luck with your goals!


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Mtn Warriors Journal*

Finally Friday, which means the grueling workouts are over for the week (unless I sneak one in this weekend) (dont do it, it will cost you later)(jerk, just shut up and let me workout when I want to)(fine).  That is the struggle that constantly goes on in my head.  I could workout every moment of every day.  Lately the "pain", "the Burn" has been providing a sick rush for me.  Like getting stung by the hornets the other day right before working out, what a friggin' rush.  Great workout.  Could feel my blood vessels pumping histamine through my system.  After my many weeks layoff of "burnout", I have gotten back close to what I was lifting before and I am better shaped than before.  Look better than when I was 20.  My measuring sticks:
Bench - 225 X 5 (ok wife helped on last one) (chest 41 inches)
Headbangers 115 X 8
Bicep curls 95 X 8 (arms 16 inches)
Shrugs 120 X 10
Legs - fuck legs, the fat little bastards, catch up already (sure, pick on us now, wait til you want to road march 12 miles again, call us fat then fucker)
Maintaining at about 177 with 9.2% BF according to the BF Scale.  Looking to get down to be about 180 with 5% BF by X-mas.  So, i have about 8 lbs of BF to lose.  Its all in my legs right now (you picking on us again)(shut UP!!!!!).  Just finished 2 week of PCT after no sides with M1T, so will be off the 6-oxo now.  Take one more week without PH, probably start Pro liver today to cleanse for a week.  Cleanse, yeah right.  Still taking Creatine and Balls to The Wall.  Sick of watching that little (hot) smilie bounce up and down while I am typing.  Want to reach out and give him a Stone Cold Stunner.  Well, time to do shoulders.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Looks like youre still pretty damn strong, MTN.  Now just get your ass in the squat rack. 



			
				Var said:
			
		

> Electronic BF scales are definitely inaccurate, but supposedly fairly consistent. So, it could be used to track progress.


 Eh... i've heard plenty of complaints that theyre not very consistent either.  i.e. step on and get a reading of 15%, step off, step on again and get a reading of 12%. 

 Then again, i've never used one... so...


----------



## Zak2013 (Aug 6, 2004)

No Legz!!!!!!!!!! Were You Joking?????? Lmao
I Agree With Monolifh Get To An Squat Rack


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 6, 2004)

Oh, I do legs, see my first journal entry.  I just hate them (fuck you, we hate you too jerk)


----------



## Zak2013 (Aug 6, 2004)

Alight so what you hate me!!!!


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 6, 2004)

No I don't.  That was my legs talking back to me.  We have this love/hate thing going.  Kind of like Norman Bates and his mother


----------



## Zak2013 (Aug 6, 2004)

Yea, legs are not my favorite but, you gotta have them to be the total package.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 9, 2004)

So another week of loving pain begins.  Chest today.  Oh yes.  Felt ok, had a little shoulder tweak bugging me.  Did my usual program which includes my consistent attempt at raising my 1RM.  Did 245 once clean and 1 time with help from wife.  Thank god for her.  Felt sweet.  Did machine flyes with a little heavier weight and the same for BBell inclines.  Need to buy heavy dumbells for chest, biggest is 60 with add on weights.  Weighed 177 at 10% BF.  PCT was done on Friday.  Not sure if little wally is rebounding or not.  Hope PCT was long enough because I'm going back on M1T starting this sunday.  Am maintaining about 170-190 g of protein.  Will boost it mucho starting on Sunday.  Not sure of how I should go to higher volume for M1T cycle.  Higher reps or lower reps.  Am thinking about upping the number of sets from 3 ea to 5 ea, but with heavier weights and lower reps, in the 4-6 range.  Any ideas anyone out there?


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 24, 2004)

2nd week of M1T cycle.  Feeling stronger each day, each workout.  Looking more ripped and bigger every day.  Good feeling.  Forcing the protein, probably still not enough, only about 180-200g.  Not enough carbs either, got to friggin eat more.  Just hate putting on too much extra weight.About 183 with 9.5% BF.  15mg M1T plust 4AD plus creating and pro liver.  No sides.  Finally filled the hot tub back up.  That makes workouts better,  Better recovery, better prep.  Off from work for two weeks.  Will do nothing but work out, think eat and sleep it.  Benched 250 for 2 reps yesterday.  
Need to increase the carbs during the daytime.  Dont feel as aggressive as first M1T cycle.  Maybe its all in my head.  We will see. Nagging upper back pain between shoulder blades and in my right shoulder.  Fuck it, work through it.  Want 300 bench by X-mas.  Need motivation turned up.  Just finished Lance Armstrongs book.  HE IS THE MAN.  How do you like them apples?


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 26, 2004)

So, for the last 2 years I have been going under the calculated caloric input of 2188calories.  Am a reasonably active 39 y.o. male, 179 lbs, 5'9". Calculated this using Golds Gym Workout Journal.  Havent been gaining mass like I think I should be, although I have been and have dropped significant BF%.  I just read on another calculator that my caloric intake should be 2800(ish).  So I went back to by Golds Book to realize that I used 2188 in my first calculation when I actually wrote 2788.  So everything was off from there and I have been wasting my fucking time wondering why I am not getting significantly bigger.  Motherfucker.  All that time, all those supplements, all that fucking protein powder and bars and strict diet, no booze.  And I have been wrong the whole time.  And I have sufferred for it.  I suck.  Fuck this!


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 29, 2004)

A restful weekend. Looking forward to jacking steel though again.  Still doing my 5-day (2-a-day) split.  4AD is working real well (if you know what I mean) countering the effects of M1T.  Have set a plan in motion to break into the 300 club for bench.  By Nov 8th, I will break 300 (or it will break me).  Need to do better writing down my weights so that I am increasing mostly everything each week.  Cant get bigger if you dont increase something.  Anyway, short journal today.  Eating well, recovering well, supplementing well and working out well.  Feel pretty decent.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Nov 1, 2004)

So I seemed to have maintained all my gains after M1T PCT was done.  Stayed at around 183.  So over 2 M1T cycles with proper PCT I gained about 14-15 lbs of LBM.  UP to 275 bench, 225 CGBP, 115 curls, 225 deadlift, 225 squat.  I know those last two seem low, but I blew my back out years ago and have a huge fear of doing it again, so I must go slow on those two.

Well the last week has been a miserable eating experience and I missed some workouts.  So I feel like a fat fucking weakling  right now.  Had a Family Readiness Group meeting the other night, so I ate at about 930 that night.  Next night took wife and daughter out at a nice restaurant where daughter used to be a chef, so they hooked us up with tons of extra appetizers and desserts.  HAd planned on eating well, but that went out the window, tons of rich food.  Then next daughter was daughters college grad at a culinary school so they had tons of great food that I couldnt resist.  Then the next night went to a Halloween party and snacked.  Shit.  Gained about 4 lbs over the last week and about 3% BF. Killin' me.  Got to get rededicated.  Was on a bulking routine, but this wasnt part of the plan.


----------

